
Lyme disease vaccine: the frustrating reason there isn’t one for humans - colinprince
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2018/5/7/17314716/lyme-disease-vaccine-history-effectiveness
======
buvanshak
This is the third time this link has been posted in the past three weeks or
so. And not only that, every time, it ended up on the front page. Just before
that these posts started, there was an article posted that says "Lyme disease
is coming back" or something like that...

Makes one wonder....

------
John_KZ
I'd love to see a vaccine against Lymes that's safe, but this article is
dogmatically supporting literally anything pro-vaccination. They don't even
know how long the immunity lasts, this is clearly not tested nearly enough for
wide use on humans.

~~~
kup0
905 total adverse reports including non-serious effects and including effects
that happened at the same rates as in non-vaccinated individuals (such as
arthritis), out of at least 1.4 million isn't "safe" or "tested nearly enough
for wide use"?

\- Arthritis didn't occur during the clinical trial

\- When it did occur when the vaccine was distributed, it happened at the same
rate as in non-vaccinated individuals

It's rather clear that it was pulled from the market due to FUD and nothing
more

